# Larger chute for a '73 832?



## oldschool77 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey Toro enthusiasts!

I have a nice repowered 832 with a decent size chute and impeller mod and was wondering if, like Ariens/John Deere units, there are slightly longer chute options that would bolt up?

My 90's 521 has a nice larger chute with a drum auger and impeller mod that I assume with throw snow mint as I just purchased and fixed it up but I was curious if a '73 chute had any options for a little more "length" lol
Thanks!


----------

